# Very important! Please read!



## trappergirl7 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey, everyone!

I am a member of the Natural Resources Commissions Mentored Youth Hunting Program Workgroup. This workgroup's purpose is to develop a Youth Mentoring Program for children under the age of 10 that would like to hunt in Michigan; the creation of this program was approved by Governor Snyder a few months ago. As a member of this workgroup, I am interested in receiving your opinions and feedback on a number of questions our workgroup is currently considering. Please take a few moments to answer the questions posed by the survey at this link: http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/VMY6KGT. Please do so by September 15th. Your feedback will be extremely valuable to us as we develop this program. 

If you have any questions/comments/concerns, feel free to post them in this thread, or email me. My email is [email protected]. Also, make sure to pass on the link to anyone you know that would be interested in completing the survey. I've already taken it, and it doesn't take much time: about 10 minutes, tops. Like I said, your feedback is incredibly valuable and it would help our workgroup immensely in the development of this program.

Thank you so much for your time! I really appreciate it.

Emily Caretti


----------

